# Keeping short Fish!!!



## deadeyedave (Nov 4, 2008)

What I am saying does not apply to most on this forum. I personally do not practice this kind of behavior. I know the economy has gone to hell, but keeping short fish or too many is just a cowardly act. I don't put much faith in the laws or bills that are supposed to help this country, but I do know that if we deplete our natural resources then we are screwed!!! If you come across an idiot that does this, I hope you will do the right thing. I personally am sick of seeing people with 10 inch specks, 8 inch flounder, 7 inch mangrove snapper, and 16 inch reds!!! If you think that the FWC is out there to regulate these practices then you are severely mistaken!!! In the great depression 70 percent of our aquatic stock was depleted. Speak up so your children will have the same experiences as you all!!! Peace!!!

Deadeye


----------



## Chris Couture (Sep 26, 2007)

I agree but offer a solution? Speak up to whom?


----------



## deadeyedave (Nov 4, 2008)

Chris, I propose that the decent and moral people in this world just pick up a phone and dial a sequence of numbers to report such actions!!! I personallyhave got into many altercations with people pouching!!! I can't stand it, and I won't stand for it!!! I hope and pray that you all have the same feelings towards this matter, as our livelyhood depends on it!!!

Deadeye!!!


----------



## deadeyedave (Nov 4, 2008)

Oh yeah, some of you may say things like you are a snitch. Well, my opinion is this, "cheat the government but don't cheat mother nature and the laws the govern our waters." Man is evil nature is not. Nature shall be nature so lets try to keep it stocked for years to come, I hope!!! Just my 2 cents!!! Out!!!

Deadeye


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

For an act of Gross to change the Tone of DeadeyeDave, it must be a Gross act indeed and as well worthy ofall to apply attention and equity by all. Such an Act is that of poach.

To ask mankind to be honest and correct in mankinds actions will be a mission of great effort. History has proven it soo many times more often to be that mankind will cheat to win, than to be honest and suffer even if the sufferingshall beslight. The greater side of the event of majesty in fooling the wiley game being the trickery itself and not the keep, cheat mankind would not carry out, but if greater mankind only knew the greater side. 

Thus the answer is, Teach my accomplished Friend, teach. Teach the offenders in mankind the greater side of what sport is in order for there to be a win in the act ofcapture itself, and there to be an understanding in the win that comes in the release. For if it is not known it will not be realized, felt or understood, so we Teach, and no greater teacher is there than the accomplished that share the true value of the grandure of the event as it has and shall always be. 

Mankinds majority does not know theGreatest gain, so Teach my great accomplished friend, Teach.

.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Though, an agnostic, I think a GREAT question is... "What would Jesus do?"

His answer, "Render to Caesar what is Caesar's. Render under God, what is God's" pretty much says it all.

Our goverment is elected, rules apply, obey them. If you don't like them, elect somebody else, in the meantime obey the rules.

Now, personally, at the same time I believe there is a time and place for "civil disobedience",... just be willing to take the consequences for your illegalactions.

So,nowif somebody keeps short fish, you see them, and youBELIEVE it's wrong... You have4 choices.

1. Ignore it.

2 Confront them and tell them you think they're wrong. 

3. Confront them and tell them you think they're wrong, if they do it anyway,then call the authorities.

4. Hide your identity and call the authorities.

It's a simpleold fashioned "morality play"... ultimately, even if you believe in God or not, YOU must make your own choice.

AGAIN, this is ONLY true if you believe the law is ultimately correct. 

If you believe the law is wrong andworthy of being ignored... THAT is the root of "civil disobedience"

Jim


----------



## Jhoe (May 4, 2009)

> *deadeyedave (7/2/2009)*Chris, I propose that the decent and moral people in this world just pick up a phone and dial a sequence of numbers to report such actions!!! I personallyhave got into many altercations with people pouching!!! I can't stand it, and I won't stand for it!!! I hope and pray that you all have the same feelings towards this matter, as our livelyhood depends on it!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Deadeye!!!




again, you're whining without offering any solution. i believe where chris was going with that was that most people dont know the phone number, or have any contacts for the people that they could call.



also, you've been in altercations with poachers? i'd bet that didn't help.



As for the FWC. those guys do the best they can. i got checked today as did about 15 other people I saw. so to say they aren't out there is a rediculous statement.


----------



## wrightackle (Oct 29, 2007)

What a load of horse manure. I would never report any fisherman catching fish with a rod and reel. Period! That is about as low as a person can stoop. I go past shrimp boats in the bay that are decimating whatever is unfortunate enough to get caught in their nets just so some yuppie can buy a dozen shrimp for whatever at a restaurant. You are worried about a guy trying to catch a few fish to take home and eat. I see people cleaning fish that obviously aren't legal. I am just happy for them they made it in without being checked and given some absurd fine. Dare you need to take your whining somewhere else.


----------



## TCGrimsley (Apr 10, 2009)

Guy's, the law is the law, if you break it, then you are wrong. There is no grey area. If the person is breaking the law with fish, then hell, why not steal your rods and reels, or like the other day the a$$hole that stole the childs bag and the rods right out of the boat? I hope the get caught, and you bet, I would call FWC on them in a flash. I remember growing up when you could not keep a redfish. And look at the snapper population, or the Gag population. I dive and the grouper aren't that thick anymore. There is a law in place, and if you cheat mother nature, she will f-you back 10 times. It is morally, legally, and ethically wrong. So now, I ask you this for all of the supporters of keeping illegal fish, you are wrong, and karma is a b!t(h. I have never seen so many people that support keeping illegal fish. At the same timeI don't agree with the Trawlers in close to land either. I look at them like a rapist, but they do try to keep fish alive and throw them back.CONSERVE NATURE....... OR IT WON'T BE HERE FOR YOUR CHILDREN, GRAND CHILDREN, OR THEIR CHILDREN'S CHILDREN.

P.S. the number to FWC if you see a violator is..1-888-404-fwcc(3922). And I don't know if it works in this area, but cell users can dial #392. Get the persons tag number off his trailer or truck, and they will track them down. I don' t have many strong opinion's, but this is one of them.......


----------



## pb&jellyfish (May 1, 2008)

Keeping short fish pretty much guarantees that person absolutely sucks at fishing. Explain this in a calm logical manner to a person keeping illegal fish, and that should be punishment enough. Just make them feel like a p-word.


----------



## ejcstylist (Jun 16, 2009)

I am mostly a catch and release fisherman, but i had a speck swallow my fly too deep last night, he was at least twenty inches what is the size and bag limit on specks?


----------



## TCGrimsley (Apr 10, 2009)

5 Spec's total, not less than 15" and not more than 20", one can be over 20".


----------



## TCGrimsley (Apr 10, 2009)

I prolly need to be a bit more specific... I got to looking at it and even I could get confused if I didn't know the rule. That is5 per person per day, and one over 20" per person as per www.myfwc.com I check the website because sometimes they change rules on you and you need to stay in the know. It is hard to do sometimes, but hey, it saves the earth, and your wallet, and grief..... I know alot of people don't know the proper reg's, but try and stay informed, and you will be a legal beagle! Also I put my "good" fish in a live well, IE. Red's, Spec's, and Flounder, that way I can release them if I gut hook, gill hook,or one swallows it to his pooper. That way the healthy, live one in my live wellgoes back pissed off but alive. I do it every time now, because you never know what you catch next, and how he comes back to you! I also try and use brass hooks when I can insore, because if they break off, or swallow it, especially cats, it won't kill them and will pass through them. Just some pointers for people. I am not a bastard, just got a few ticks when i see people blatenly disregard the law.


----------



## auburn17 (Oct 29, 2008)

I understand the concern at hand, and totally agree. I do not think there is a way to totally eliminate the problem though. For example, two weeks ago I went speck fishing a at Galvez boat ramp and there were two homeless guys living in their car. They were cooking pinfish on a POS grill, and asking people coming in from fishing if they could have the left over bait(shrimp etc) so that they could have dinner for the night. With that being said it is hard to say that you would "snitch" on someone in his situation. I know that is a rare situation, but if they were speck fishing off of the dock and keeping short fish, good for him he is earning his food instead of begging on the street. 

I am not saying that everyone who is keeping short fish is homeless, just saying that each situation is different

Just my $.02.


----------



## deadeyedave (Nov 4, 2008)

> *TCGrimsley (7/2/2009)*Guy's, the law is the law, if you break it, then you are wrong. There is no grey area. If the person is breaking the law with fish, then hell, why not steal your rods and reels, or like the other day the a$$hole that stole the childs bag and the rods right out of the boat? I hope the get caught, and you bet, I would call FWC on them in a flash. I remember growing up when you could not keep a redfish. And look at the snapper population, or the Gag population. I dive and the grouper aren't that thick anymore. There is a law in place, and if you cheat mother nature, she will f-you back 10 times. It is morally, legally, and ethically wrong. So now, I ask you this for all of the supporters of keeping illegal fish, you are wrong, and karma is a b!t(h. I have never seen so many people that support keeping illegal fish. At the same timeI don't agree with the Trawlers in close to land either. I look at them like a rapist, but they do try to keep fish alive and throw them back.CONSERVE NATURE....... OR IT WON'T BE HERE FOR YOUR CHILDREN, GRAND CHILDREN, OR THEIR CHILDREN'S CHILDREN.
> 
> P.S. the number to FWC if you see a violator is..1-888-404-fwcc(3922). And I don't know if it works in this area, but cell users can dial #392. Get the persons tag number off his trailer or truck, and they will track them down. I don' t have many strong opinion's, but this is one of them.......


Exactly TCGrimsley!!! Thank you.

Deadeye


----------



## saltfisher1 (Oct 8, 2007)

I've seen folks at Alabama Point/Perdido pass catch 10/15 oversized redfish and load them on a cart and haul them to there trucks....just 2 guys....No conceren with the law....I called and asked Marine Resources and they told me that they would look into it....The next 4 nights in a row these guys were loading up and the law never showed up....I guess they had something better to do....I asked the guys one night if they werent scared to get caught and they told me that they had never been checked for a license or oversized fish....They said they had money to make.


----------



## chad403 (Apr 20, 2008)

Turn your head the other way...Im not supporting the keeping of illegal fish. but this goes hand to hand with "stay out of it"

There are many rules I dont follow:

Ill cook a Dead short on the boat

I dont agree with some of the speed limits so i speed

I fish with J-Hooks and treble hooks

I poor gas on ant beds

I burn in my yard

I like to smoke withen 100 feet of a resturant serving food

I drink and drive, 1 BEER on my way home from work

Its kind of like having that neighbor that watches your every move, I dont know its a touchy subject.

You know what im saying?


----------



## 155SprtFsh (Oct 2, 2007)

ONE BUTTON UP.....<U>General Q & A</U>....fishing reports here...not bullshit!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jhoe (May 4, 2009)

> *deadeyedave (7/2/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *TCGrimsley (7/2/2009)*Guy's, the law is the law, if you break it, then you are wrong. There is no grey area. If the person is breaking the law with fish, then hell, why not steal your rods and reels, or like the other day the a$$hole that stole the childs bag and the rods right out of the boat? I hope the get caught, and you bet, I would call FWC on them in a flash. I remember growing up when you could not keep a redfish. And look at the snapper population, or the Gag population. I dive and the grouper aren't that thick anymore. There is a law in place, and if you cheat mother nature, she will f-you back 10 times. It is morally, legally, and ethically wrong. So now, I ask you this for all of the supporters of keeping illegal fish, you are wrong, and karma is a b!t(h. I have never seen so many people that support keeping illegal fish. At the same timeI don't agree with the Trawlers in close to land either. I look at them like a rapist, but they do try to keep fish alive and throw them back.CONSERVE NATURE....... OR IT WON'T BE HERE FOR YOUR CHILDREN, GRAND CHILDREN, OR THEIR CHILDREN'S CHILDREN.
> ...






you two are acting as if you define your morals by what the law says. the law also says if someone rapes my sister and i go beat him within an inch of his life i will go to jail. so clearly by your definition of what is right and wrong. I'm basically a theif and a poacher? well call me Crooked.


----------



## deadeyedave (Nov 4, 2008)

Well, Garbo, jim t, TCGrimsley, pb&jellyfish, and saltfisher1 could not have said it any better!!! I will always tell people who have illegal fish the regulations. Whether they listen or not is out of my hands. I mean how much meat can you possibly get off the fish I mentioned in my original post. I appreciate those who are doing their part, as for the others I have nothing more to say to you all!!!

Deadeye


----------



## Jhoe (May 4, 2009)

> *deadeyedave (7/2/2009)*Well, Garbo, jim t, TCGrimsley, pb&jellyfish, and saltfisher1 could not have said it any better!!! I will always tell people who have illegal fish the regulations. Whether they listen or not is out of my hands. I mean how much meat can you possibly get off the fish I mentioned in my original post. I appreciate those who are doing their part, as for the others I have nothing more to say to you all!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Deadeye




well i think you covered every single fish in the bay in your original post. but a 16 inch redfish actually still has a decent amount of meat i imagine. I dont disagree with you on it bothering me to see people keep illegal fish. however i disagree with all your relations to the economy. Because I damn sure don't care what anyone keeps that is broke and catching food for himself/family. I relate the quality of human life and the right for someone to catch a fish to feed himself/children well over the right of a redfish or a speckled trout. I promise you ill eat the hell out of a 16 inch redfish or a 40 inch redfish before I starve to death. (well, i'd starve the way ive been fishing lately, but you get my point)


----------



## buoy marker (Apr 16, 2009)

i'm new to the forum and an avid fisherman when it comes to hoarding fish i'll turn you in ,in a heart beat ,I called on people, who were catching gallons of sand fleas.It was found outthatthe fleas where to be cooked and eatenfrom one of themembers ofthere party, thatcould speak english.I felt they where abusing the resource and wanted to know if that was legal,we all know how tough it can get when we really need the flees and their being eaten by something other than what should be.Find a crab that you dont have to kill hundreds ofto make a meal .Don't eat the seed grow the plant


----------



## Jhoe (May 4, 2009)

> *buoy marker (7/3/2009)*i'm new to the forum and an avid fisherman when it comes to hoarding fish i'll turn you in ,in a heart beat ,I called on people, who were catching gallons of sand fleas.It was found outthatthe fleas where to be cooked and eatenfrom one of themembers ofthere party, thatcould speak english.I felt they where abusing the resource and wanted to know if that was legal,we all know how tough it can get when we really need the flees and their being eaten by something other than what should be.Find a crab that you dont have to kill hundreds ofto make a meal .Don't eat the seed grow the plant




someone eats sand fleas? well if he actually ate them i see no problem with it.


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

Well when I see someone catching illegally I politely tell them the rules and maybe save them a fine if they didn't know, and step back. These people may not know the laws, they might be hard pressed to put food on the table (been there done that in the military). I appreciate the fact that someone might point my short comings such as ..an example:doh Harvesting a Redfish or two in Federal waters off the coast of Louisiana.:banghead:banghead...I'd hate to think that someone out there called the police on everything I do that isn't 100% within the law.

And...OH....I wonder how many of those that say..turn them in, partake in a joint now and then...Wouldn't it be nice to get turned in:banghead:banghead:banghead

*"let he who is without sin, cast the first stone"*


----------



## deadeyedave (Nov 4, 2008)

And...OH....I wonder how many of those that say..turn them in, partake in a joint now and then...Wouldn't it be nice to get turned in

Getting high compared to screwing mother nature are two completely different issues. If I smoke a fatty, yes I am breaking the law, but I only affect myself not the ecosystem. 

Deadeye


----------



## BloodyWaters (Nov 22, 2008)

i could argue this topic for days.

ignorance, oh! i didnt know.

really, im sorry.

i,ll put it back.

too late! you already killed the fish dick bag!!!!!!!

if i tell you that fish is illegal and you shrug or sneer or cant talk english, to explain yourself. too bad!!!!

im turning you in, every time. i'll get your description of your vehicle and tag and its no one else's fault but your own.

come August, all the people who have been fishing without paying dues to the state, are going to have to buy a license

to fish from shore, and piers that arent covered by a Commercial permit.

when you hold a license. it means you know the laws and have to abide by them.

accountability.responsibility and common sense have fucking flown out the window!

and by the way. FWC checks the forum. 

as an Anglers Legacy Ambassador, i make sure the people i bring to the water, have a license and know the regs.

this topic has got me fired up!!!!!

if you dont know the regs and dont own a tape measure. stay at home!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> *deadeyedave (7/3/2009)*And...OH....I wonder how many of those that say..turn them in, partake in a joint now and then...Wouldn't it be nice to get turned in
> 
> Getting high compared to screwing mother nature are two completely different issues. If I smoke a fatty, yes I am breaking the law, but I only affect myself not the ecosystem.
> 
> Deadeye


I'm not saying it's right but how much can the illegal, hook and line fisherman affect the ecosystem, compared to the netters, (one doesn't make the other right)Also if you get high and drive, which I'd bet at least 95% of you do, it is now affecting both me and everyone else on the road. Although I'd rather have a pot high driver on the road then a drunk. I'm not even going to get into how EVERYONE of us here affects the ecosystem and not for the good no matter weather you cheat or not.


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> *BloodyWaters (7/3/2009)* when you hold a license. it means you know the laws and have to abide by them. accountability.responsibility and common sense have fucking flown out the window! . ...if you dont know the regs and dont own a tape measure. stay at home!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Yes ignorance is no excuse so I'm sure you know EVERY law pertaining to EVERY license you may hold......damn I wish I was that good.


----------



## BloodyWaters (Nov 22, 2008)

tuna man.

i know every law that pertains to me and my rights.

not knowing the law can often lead to citizens being dumbed down and taken advantage of.

knowing the laws and rights we have, protects all of us.

for those who cant read, maybe now is a good time to start.


----------



## buoy marker (Apr 16, 2009)

I'm willing tobet the the laws would be learned and understood completely ,after issued a few tickets


----------



## Jhoe (May 4, 2009)

> *Tuna Man (7/3/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *deadeyedave (7/3/2009)*And...OH....I wonder how many of those that say..turn them in, partake in a joint now and then...Wouldn't it be nice to get turned in
> ...




you'd bet that 95% of the people that read this forum get high and drive? I'll take that bet. you'll lose.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Wait till Aug 1 when the new fishing license law goes into effect..... short fish, over the limit, no license $$$$$$$$


----------



## angus_cow_doctor (Apr 13, 2009)

I am against breaking the law. However, I am also against the law being so *&^% complicated that the average joe has to check daily just to see what he can keep today, how long it has to be, and where he can fish.

I say make the laws simple, only change them once a year so the rule books can stay accurate, then enforce those rules.

I think a significant number of people get fed up trying to be legal, and decide "the hell with it!" and just do what they want to.

Everyone says "Vote to change the law!". How many of us disagree with the current red snapper regs? I don't see that changing anytime soon. Unfortunately, it takes tremendous lobbying and money to grease the wheels of congress, which of course the common guy just does not have. Try calling your congressman. He won't call you back. I have tried it myself, and got no reply. I plan to vote for the non-incumbant in the next election, but I bet they won't call me back either.

Eventually, I think that there will be some form of civil disobedience that will occur in our country, similar to the canadians refusing to give up their hunting rifles even though they are illegal. Bigger government means more laws, and it is already too much tax and too much law.

I don't keep short fish, but if I needed to do it to feed myself and family, you bet I would.


----------



## saltfisher1 (Oct 8, 2007)

I agree with you there angus doc.....I just dont like it at all when I see a guy going all out to purposely catch 10 times the legal limit for money....Its jerk-offs like that who cause big drastic limit changes and steeper fines.


----------



## Jhoe (May 4, 2009)

> *kanaka (7/3/2009)*Wait till Aug 1 when the new fishing license law goes into effect..... short fish, over the limit, no license $$$$$$$$




i dont agree with the new license law. I don't think someone should have to pay for a license to fish from the shore. considering a good bit of those people fish once or twice a year. i actually saw some people free floating a gotcha lure on a small walmart carolina rig with a big ass bobber on it the other day. they had no idea what they were doing, they were just there for the water and seemed to be having a good time. Should people like that be forced to buy a license? I have a fishing license because i fish from a boat and from a kayak, as well as the shore. I fish alot. I don't think these people with their wal mart specials that fish once or twice a year should have to go buy a license.


----------



## De Anza Jig (Jan 16, 2008)

....I don't care who you are, 10" speck, 16" red.....should be protected. They are the future of <U>our</U> ecosystem. I have no respect for anyone keeping undersized (or over) sized fish.


----------



## deadeyedave (Nov 4, 2008)

License or not we are trading money for stock if no one regulates these practices!!! AllI am saying is don't think of money but think of consequenses for the future. Everyone on this forum enjoys catching large fish, but If we keep everything we catch then where does that leave us?

Deadeye


----------



## John Becker (May 2, 2009)

Seriously....."the great depression" our resources were depleted?



No, seriously!



People were, and this is no joke, starving...and you think a size limit should have been enforced?



Ok, this part is serious, I agree with size limits. But what about the people who are just trying to fish for something to eat? I don't mean the welfare chumps who just use it as an excuse.



Also, why are the limits imposed? Because of you and me in our personal boats raking in the fish or because of boats like Joe Patti's who harvest them by the tons? We wouldn't need limits if commercial fishing was more restricted. In fact, what would happen if commercial fishing was outlawed? Yea jobs would be lost, fish prices would go up, but limits would be removed.



Now you figure the way to allow commercial fishing and no limits....and EVERYONE would be happy. Till then....guess we'll have limits....people unhappy with them and people like to play fish police.


----------



## wrightackle (Oct 29, 2007)

Very intelligent post John Becker! You have brought some credibility to this inane thread. As for the windfall of money from the new licenses the great percentage of it will be wasted as per usual. The money earmarked for reefs and boat ramps will be money well spent. The money that goes to the FWC and administration will be a total waste.


----------



## saltfisher1 (Oct 8, 2007)

> *De Anza Jig (7/3/2009)*....I don't care who you are, 10" speck, 16" red.....should be protected. They are the future of <U>our</U> ecosystem. I have no respect for anyone keeping undersized (or over) sized fish.


Yep...redfish doesnt even become able to reproduce until its around 5 yrs old.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

i dont agree with the new license law. I don't think someone should have to pay for a license to fish from the shore. considering a good bit of those people fish once or twice a year. i actually saw some people free floating a gotcha lure on a small walmart carolina rig with a big ass bobber on it the other day. they had no idea what they were doing, they were just there for the water and seemed to be having a good time. Should people like that be forced to buy a license? I have a fishing license because i fish from a boat and from a kayak, as well as the shore. I fish alot. I don't think these people with their wal mart specials that fish once or twice a year should have to go buy a license.[/quote]





Jhoe,

Tis a bummer, but what must YOU buy if you are going to use a spinning/casting rig from the shore in fresh water?????


----------



## pb&jellyfish (May 1, 2008)

Does anyone have a link to a thread or something on the new license law? I don't know much about it.


----------



## 2_Much_Time (Jun 14, 2009)

I keep a set of laminated size regulations in a pouch of my tackle bag. Haven't had to use it in a while, but it's always there if I need it. Hats off to the originator of this post... it's quite popular (very heated). Don't know that I agree with all the drama, but I keep coming back!


----------



## BloodyWaters (Nov 22, 2008)

> *pb&jellyfish (7/5/2009)*Does anyone have a link to a thread or something on the new license law? I don't know much about it.


myfwc.com

saltwater fishing

licenses.


----------



## angus_cow_doctor (Apr 13, 2009)

That laminated size regulations you keep had better be updated every 2 weeks or so, because that is how often they change the regulations. Go and look at the fishing regulation spreadsheet put out in january 2009, and see how much is wrong now.


----------



## deadeyedave (Nov 4, 2008)

> *Garbo (7/2/2009)*For an act of Gross to change the Tone of DeadeyeDave, it must be a Gross act indeed and as well worthy ofall to apply attention and equity by all. Such an Act is that of poach.
> 
> To ask mankind to be honest and correct in mankinds actions will be a mission of great effort. History has proven it soo many times more often to be that mankind will cheat to win, than to be honest and suffer even if the sufferingshall beslight. The greater side of the event of majesty in fooling the wiley game being the trickery itself and not the keep, cheat mankind would not carry out, but if greater mankind only knew the greater side.
> 
> ...


Awsome post by the way Garbo!!! My hats off to you bro!!!

Deadeyedave


----------



## Jhoe (May 4, 2009)

> *deadeyedave (7/4/2009)*License or not we are trading money for stock if no one regulates these practices!!! AllI am saying is don't think of money but think of consequenses for the future. Everyone on this forum enjoys catching large fish, but If we keep everything we catch then where does that leave us?
> 
> 
> 
> Deadeye




I'm willing to bet, not as bad as you think. Walk into Joe Pattis, look around, then log back on here and tell me you honestly think recreational fisherman make a difference. I for one am far too proud to keep an undersized fish, I think that speaks a million words about someones ability to find and catch fish. However, If I'm hungry I'm going to eat. You, the FWC, or putting that cute little baby redfish in a pink bow, will not stop me from eating a fish If times are tough and I'm broke. Fortunately, any time I've ever been broke (when i was younger i wasn't exactly the budget master), I've managed to nail a 22"ish speck.


----------



## deadeyedave (Nov 4, 2008)

Your post explains my arguementexactly!!! I don't even remember your post name nor will I. Thanks foryour very intelligent post!!!

Deadeye


----------



## irritation point (Sep 3, 2008)

If you are broke maybe you should be working instead of fishing.I keep legal fish.


----------



## Jhoe (May 4, 2009)

> *irritation point (7/9/2009)*If you are broke maybe you should be working instead of fishing.I keep legal fish.




If I have all my bills paid, work is slow, and i go catch my own food, what makes that any different than working? I don't understand your logic there.


----------



## saltfisher1 (Oct 8, 2007)

I'm gonna up my personal quota this "year" from 25 bullreds kept to 100...Obama killed my grocery list...Any opposers?


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

12" reds, specks and snappereat much better than the bigger ones. I don't keep them anymore, but I would nevercriticize orturn in someone who does. 

Also, IMO recreation minimum size and bag limits have nothing to dowith the numbers and quality of fish we have now. Banning commercial gill nets and the redfish purse net operations is what saved us. Now if we could just get rid of the shrimpers. I don't mind eating Viet Cong and Chinese shrimp.


----------



## covertfisherman (Jul 4, 2009)

Honestly, I am not calling in poaching anymore. Why? Frankly, I end up wasting all night on the phone only to have the people leave with wayyyy over limit on 40" redfish and FWC to say they will be there in about 4 hours. I have called every FWC, PPD, SR Sheriff, every ECSD station south of Cantonment, and FHP (depending on jurisdiction of where I am, including from shore or boat) all on numerois occassions and not ONCE has a unit responded within 4 hours (actually, in 10+ calls I have only seen one responseand that around the 4 hour mark). The only time I see FWC is when they check my fish and confirm that I have legal fish. Apparently, they are too busy to respond to calls, so I am not punishing myself by wasting evenings of fishing on hold with them! :banghead


----------

